# Cloning Question



## newgreenthumb (Oct 30, 2006)

I want to clone one of my plants but they have produced flowers within the last two week.  I want to know if I can clone a plant that has flowered already.


----------



## jezek (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes you can still take the clones, but since there in the flowering stage your clones will have to re-vegitate, it will take alot longer to see any progress from the clones


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2006)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> I want to clone one of my plants but they have produced flowers within the last two week. I want to know if I can clone a plant that has flowered already.


*We have taken a clone from a flowering lady and it took about 3 weeks to root her and get her back to normal. She is now almost 4 feet tall and loaded with buds.  *


----------



## newgreenthumb (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks TBG and Jezek for the info.  I have six other seedlings that just sprouted sunday so at what point should I clone?  Is there something on the forum that I can look at to tell when is the best time to cut clones from a plant?


----------



## sweetnug (Sep 17, 2007)

It is possible to clone an already flowering plant although not recomended due to the time it takes to revert to veg. 2 weeks or so.  It will work if youm have the time to wait.  it would be more helpful to use the bottom branches of a kyoung plant in veg to make cuttings. good luck patience is the key


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 18, 2007)

10/31/06.... LOL, OK guys whats going on? Mutt? DL? :doh: 

Sweetnug, did you reply to this out of the " New Posts " section?


----------



## jrobertson (Jan 11, 2008)

when you have harvested your plants and if you leave the bottom branches with the popcorn still on the plants will it reveg, or do you take all the tiny buds off.


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 11, 2008)

this is old, is ngt even a memeber now?


----------



## jrobertson (Jan 31, 2008)

well took clones from a harvested plant, after the harvest and a very through flushing  and back to 18 hours of day light, clones were cut and they are rooting well. Use super thrive!


----------



## newgreenthumb (Oct 11, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> this is old, is ngt even a memeber now?



Yeah I am still here and always lurking around.  I mostly just read posts and occasionally respond to questions.  :farm: :48:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 11, 2008)

lol....this is old. So what did you do 'Greenthumb? Clone from the bud or new vegging plants.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Oct 19, 2008)

I now clone from vegging plants that show pre-flowers at the very beginning of showing sex.  So far I a just finished my first successful st of clones hat have matured and been harvested last week. 7 more clones are waiting in the wings for their turn.


----------



## mrbeezly (Jun 19, 2009)

First time cloner here.  Any advice or steps to make it a success??


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 19, 2009)

Ive rooted 30-40 clones from early to late flowering mums and never lost one or had them take over a week to root. aslong as you take the lower branches they will root fast because of their hormone makeup. these are good to cut anyway because they normally just stretch and get spindly with tiny buds. the younger the flowers are the quicker they will return to normal.

When the clone returns to vegetative growth it goes thru a period where it has to grow 1/3 fingered leaves before it can produce popper veg. this takes a couple weeks but it works out well as this crappy growth can later be chopped or turned into clones! this normally only starts once they are rooted and can be a good sign of when to stop spraying. some of this 'mutated' growth will be metabolized to produce the new growth.

I have a crop that came from a flowering mother about 4 weeks ago. the old calyxes have become almost an inch long and .125-.25in thick. they dies off when it revegged but then began to unravel a bit and rejuvenate once the plants began to flower. i cant wait to harvest them and see the effect difference from pot thats technical been flowering for like 3 months(i only put them under veg lighting for a week for roots then right to flower)


----------

